# Snake on a Plane( Sunrise)



## xXExplodexX (Jan 11, 2013)

Stunned Qantas passengers watched out their windows as a large python clung to a plane's wing during a flight from Cairns to Papua New Guinea.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 11, 2013)

There is already a thread of this is the Chit Chat Section.


----------



## xXExplodexX (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh, Sorry. Didn't know. My bad. Will look around before i post stuff like this. (PLEASE REMOVE THREAD PLEASE)


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 11, 2013)

Well it turns out that one isn't even the first one started haha!


----------



## xXExplodexX (Jan 11, 2013)

Please remove, As there is already a thread about it. Sorry I didn't know about it.


----------

